# Correct Battery For Omega F300 Seamaster



## seamasterman13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi,

I've just joined this forum having found it covers some interesting topics, and this is my first post.

I have a query about an f300 seamaster that I was given in 1972. (Shows my age!) Watch hasn't been used for some years. It had a replacement mechanism fitted by Omega about 16 years ago and went through a couple of batteries after that (fitted by jewellers). When the last battery packed up I didn't use the watch (so it hasn't run for some years) but I'd now like to get it going again.

My query is that the battery that I removed (and kept) is a Renata 389. Several threads mention a Renata 344 as the battery for this type of watch. What should I fit as a replacement battery?

Thanks.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

344 is correct.


----------



## seamasterman13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks very much for that, Paul, exactly what I needed to know. I'll get one of those to fit.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

My Seamaster f300 uses a 344.

Above that, I'd trust Paul's (Silver Hawk) knowledge on these matters. If it's not playing the game, Paul is also a top guy for servicing, fettling and all matters tuning fork- I've used him as have many others, and can't fault his work or pricing. :thumbup:

It's good to know that some one can keep these old beauties going for us. Here's mine:


----------



## seamasterman13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for your reassuring post, apm101, and the pic of your watch. Looks a nice design, mine's round with a similar face. I'll try and post a pic of it once I get the battery and install it.


----------



## seamasterman13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Renata 344 battery now arrived and fitted this afternoon. Watch hums quietly and pleasantly, keeping accurate time over the last few hours (but we shall see over the next few weeks of course).

Tried to post picture of my 40 year old Seamaster f300 but can't work out how to do it - will try again.

Thanks for advice,

Cheers

Bill


----------



## Epjack (Aug 16, 2013)

the watch is worth collecting. Hope to see more pics about it.


----------

